# Amazing photos of a tragic accident



## bilgerat (Sep 5, 2010)

A captain of a 48' charter boat was returning from a days fishing out of Jupiter inlet Fl. Friday when a rogue wave or mechanical problems caused his boat to get turned sideways to the waves and he was thrown from the bridge and is in critical condition with a possible broken neck and no feeling from the neck down, Please pray for him and his family. A photographer was on the beach taking photos of surfers when he captured the accident . He wanted to get some photos of the boat coming through the waves at the sandbar with the spray coming off of it. The victim was rescued by emergency personal in a RIB inflatable rescue boat with-in a few minuets, he was floating face down in the water and was revived and rushed to the hospital 
Updated, Capt Tom Henry has passed, I removed the photos in respect , RIP Capt Tom,
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/ma...in-896503.html


----------



## captbrian (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW!   praying for the skipper and all others involved!


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 5, 2010)

my god that is horrible.


cw


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 6, 2010)

According to my bud that lives there, No rouge wave, no mechanical problems. Jupiter Inlet is just flat nasty when the wind is blowing out of the Ne or East. When the sandbars build up, you have to go south of the inlet and run back north inside the sandbar. It can get real hairy running parallel with the waves before you get to deep enough water to turn back west into the inlet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

That`s a bad thing right there! Hope he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 6, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> According to my bud that lives there, No rouge wave, no mechanical problems. Jupiter Inlet is just flat nasty when the wind is blowing out of the Ne or East. When the sandbars build up, you have to go south of the inlet and run back north inside the sandbar. It can get real hairy running parallel with the waves before you get to deep enough water to turn back west into the inlet.



Yep it get really bad. My father in law had a 30 ft Grady and it was scary in it. You can google photos of Jupiter Inlet and see some other pictures worst then the one posted.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that this was a very experienced Captain in that area and had ran that pass no telling how many times. Just goes to show you how fast something bad can happen.

I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope you recovers,  and what an awesome boat.


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 6, 2010)

I will pray for this fellow mariner!  Lord, may he be blessed with a full recovery!!!

Cape Hatteras is very much the same and nicknamed the "graveyard of the Atlantic!"  It looks like Jupiter inlet is not far behind.  

Capt. Jimmy
Here is the full story.

"A man is in critical condition after falling off a charter boat and nearly drowning in the Jupiter Inlet today.

Thomas Henry, captain of the Water Dog charter boat, was thrown overboard around 12:30 p.m., Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission spokeswoman Gabriella Ferraro said.

The cause of the incident is still under investigation. But there was heavy surf and very rough water conditions at the time, Ferraro said.

Henry, 61, of Jupiter, was pulled out of the water by Palm Beach County lifeguards. He was taken to St. Mary's Medical Center.

One mate and five customers were also aboard at the time, but no one else was injured, Ferraro said."


----------



## 4x4man514 (Sep 6, 2010)

i read on another forum that they took him off life support today and he passed shortly thereafter.

my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## seasick (Sep 6, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers for his family.  I pray he is with the LORD.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 6, 2010)

Sad stuff! Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 6, 2010)

4x4man514 said:


> i read on another forum that they took him off life support today and he passed shortly thereafter.
> 
> my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.



That's what I'm reading on Florida Sportsman. The guys passing on the info are guys who would know. He was a very experianced Captain with hundreds of trips in and out of Jupiter Inlet. The boat is a 48' Garlington. 
RIP Capt Tom


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 7, 2010)

My goodness, that is awful. Who would have thought a boat that big would get hammered like that.


----------



## SouthGa. (Sep 7, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers for the family, so sad.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 7, 2010)

sad news indeed, from every thing Ive read on the web about Capt Tom he was a great man, He was a friend to many, a mentor to kids and well respected for his vast knowledge of blue water fishing, Im sure he will be missed for a long time by the sport fishing community, I removed the photos in the first post of this thread in respect, RIP capt Tom


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 7, 2010)

RIP Captain!

Prayers for the family and freinds.


----------



## fishinmama (Sep 8, 2010)

My prayers go out to his family. It doesn't take but just a second for things to go horribly wrong.. no matter how much experience you have.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 8, 2010)

The full photo series has been posted. The boat came in over a wave and the front stuffed. Amazing the power of water even on a boat that size. Very sad.


----------



## billy336 (Sep 9, 2010)

All of us here on the Treasure Coast are deeply saddened by these events. I spent some time with a friend of the Capt yesterday and stunned is the only word I can come up with. Years ago I was on a 34' sportfish the had lost a screw offshore of Jupiter. We came through that inlet and it was the scariest time Ive ever spent on a boat. Deep, narrow, and ripping currents all add up to treacherous.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Prayers for the Capt. family and friends.

Sad wake up call.


----------



## Hunter22 (Sep 13, 2010)

R.I.P Captain.
My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. 
You can never predict what the ocean can and will do. Always prepare for the worst no matter how flat the water is. I have experienced 6ft-7ft waves in Sapelo sound a long time ago when a bad store just appeared and we were only in a 19ft CC and thank the lord that we made it back safe. 
Everyone stay safe out there and always remember safety first, I hate to see fisherman get hurt like that. It just makes you think even more.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Sep 16, 2010)

Boat was probably loaded with fuel  and squating bad too and if you dont keep it dead straight which is impossible that thing will track bad and veer to one side and be rolled over easily with the wave. That is the worst case scenerio to be in. That horrible!


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Sep 18, 2010)

Sad news,,I have lived in ga now for about 10 years ,Before that I grew up in jupiter,Jupiter was a little fishing town with one red light when I was kid..I can not count how many times I have gone out that inlet,from what i grew up being told,is the inlet is in the wrong place it goes against the natural flow of the water,That is why they are always dredging it & pumping the sand out,,This is a bad accident,,But haveing lived there I can tel you boynton beach inlet is much worst,,Jupiter inlet does not even compare to boynton.Comming through the jupiter inlet timeing is immportant,timeing the waves & working your thorottle.Rip brother.


----------

